# Thornton Fever Hospital, Thornton, July 2008



## RedDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Thornton Fever Hospital is 3km west of the village of Thornton in Fife. It used to be an infectious diseases hospital, but there's very little in the way of solid information on it. My understanding is that after closure it was a children's home, then an unregistered nursing home for elderly people (Fosterton Firs). Its final use was to park lorries for Strathore Plant Hire. This report by foz contains some more information.

South of the hospital, next to the road, is what used to be the matron's accommodation. Following the hospital closure, it was used as a hotel (Strathore Lodge Hotel, later Corsbie Hall Hotel). My exploration of this will form a separate report.

Thornton Fever Hospital was my first proper urban exploration (i.e. in which I took photographs), carried out last year. My photography was poor, and the original report (on 28DL) did not survive. So I had to return. 
There was very little change in either the hospital or the hotel over the intervening year.

The hospital comprises four buildings. Here, an exterior shot of each building follows the interior shots, and buildings were explored in the order: East, North, Central, West.

East building

Toys in this room, presumably for its time as a children's home


























Seance? Don't even think about asking.





Obligatory urinal shot.










North building





Wheelchairs, presumably when it was Fosterton Firs.










Central building

Safes tend to stay put, when everything else is removed from a site.





The famous Crossbow arcade game. There were some other arcade games lying around the site, but they were damaged.










West building


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow that`s a cool place...so much to see nice one.


----------



## pinkzpix (Aug 10, 2008)

What a great place to explore - love all the different colours of paint and gaudy wallpaper - looks like they even papered over tiles on one pic! Must be great to come across somewhere like that - everywhere around here gets solidly boarded up


----------



## lost (Aug 10, 2008)

The ghosthunters put bin bags over the seats? What a bunch of wusses!


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 10, 2008)

The place to go for abandoned unplumbed toilets & kitchin ranges.


----------



## dittohead (Aug 11, 2008)

lost said:


> The ghosthunters put bin bags over the seats? What a bunch of wusses!




Strange, there wasn't any covers on the seats a couple of months ago.






Unless there has been another ghosthunter visit recently.


----------



## foz101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the credit RedDave 

I've been here a few times now and tried to do some digging. I've also been in contact with a couple of people who have lived there at various points over the years and been sent some very old pics.

The most recent visit with dittohead and delongid95 was good but I've never got round to sorting the pics out properly. I'll maybe do that soon. I need to sort out the history of the place really, pics are plentiful.

I'll post a couple now of the ones that came out nice if I may:






Lovely green tiles. There are a few rooms with these, as well as a few papered over with the shittiest pattern.










This is the 'east' block with the toys. This was used as a small cinema during its hospital days.





I'll post something once I've sorted things out and can tell more of a story.


----------



## escortmad79 (Dec 11, 2008)

Were the two houses either side of the driveway occupied when any of you lot were there?

Went for a recce yesterday & the drive had 3 cars in & both gatehouses are now occupied

Wouldn't mind giving it a go one day if anyone's up for it? (Mike? Foz?)


----------



## foz101 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm game, but really really busy til February so chances are I won't make anything til then . Hopefully I'll get out a lot more in the new year.

Any advice you need on the place just let me know


----------



## dittohead (Dec 11, 2008)

Wouldn't mind a revisit but like Foz it'll have to be after christmas. Pretty swamped just now.


----------



## escortmad79 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice one, probably won't do it until next year now anyway.

Got somewhere else in mind too fairly close by but it's on a main road, boarded up & maybe monitored/part live as someone was wondering around the back as I was checking it out


----------



## RedDave (Dec 12, 2008)

escortmad79 said:


> Were the two houses either side of the driveway occupied when any of you lot were there?
> 
> Went for a recce yesterday & the drive had 3 cars in & both gatehouses are now occupied
> 
> Wouldn't mind giving it a go one day if anyone's up for it? (Mike? Foz?)



Yes, they're both occupied, but the occupants don't seem to mind people looking around the hospital or the hotel.


----------

